# Treehouse (Girls Only)



## TyraWadman (Jul 20, 2021)

It's basically a birdhouse, but for humans!
Hurry up gals, you need to get up before the boys get here!​


----------



## ben909 (Jul 20, 2021)

*character feels left out*


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 20, 2021)

ben909 said:


> *character feels left out*


)8< 
_What is that? 
Some kinda mouse? _
*Throws some food down to try and lure the animal inside. It can climb the tree on its own, right?*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 21, 2021)

Heeey hey heyyy


----------



## ben909 (Jul 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> )8<
> _What is that?
> Some kinda mouse? _
> *Throws some food down to try and lure the animal inside. It can climb the tree on its own, right?*


dedenne is male though...


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 21, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Heeey hey heyyy


_We've been expecting you, Ms. Kitty. Right this way. _








_Can I get you anything? A drink? Some hors d'oeuvres?_​


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 21, 2021)

Hooray for gender dysphoria! 

Female sona benefit hours


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 21, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Hooray for gender dysphoria!
> 
> Female sona benefit hours



*Throws down the ladder*
Could I interest you in some tea and... _biscuits_? UuU



ben909 said:


> dedenne is male though...


Do I look like some _nyerd _that plays Pokemon? You want in or not??? )8< 
*throwds more crumbs at*


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *Throws down the ladder*
> Could I interest you in some tea and... _biscuits_? UuU
> 
> 
> ...


YES


----------



## ben909 (Jul 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *Throws down the ladder*
> Could I interest you in some tea and... _biscuits_? UuU
> 
> 
> ...


*character sniffs the crumbs for possible chemicals*
(wifi is down and bluetooth tethering is REALLY SLOW, so if this is an rp thread then i am not going to be very active untill century line comes back online)


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 21, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> YES






_Here you are, M'lady._​


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> View attachment 116761
> _Here you are, M'lady._​


:0
Fancy biscuits! 

They're like Jammy Dodgers but expensive!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 21, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> :0
> Fancy biscuits!
> 
> They're like Jammy Dodgers but expensive!



I hope everything is to your satisfaction, madame? 
We're just waiting for one more, and then our operations can finally begin. UuU


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I hope everything is to your satisfaction, madame?
> We're just waiting for one more, and then our operations can finally begin. UuU


All biscuits are good biscuits 

Unless they have coconut 

Goes in curry

But not on Biscuits


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 21, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> All biscuits are good biscuits
> 
> Unless they have coconut
> 
> ...


I'm not into eating actual coconut but curry? Isn't it supposed to a'the spice?
Why put something sweet in it?


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I'm not into eating actual coconut but curry? Isn't it supposed to a'the spice?


You use the coconut cream as part of the base

 Very nice

My university was around the corner from a corner shop ran by Indians so I got to practise with all the cool ingredients they had. 

When I worked in an Indian restaurant pretty sure they just used regular cream tho


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 21, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> You use the coconut cream as part of the base
> 
> Very nice
> 
> ...


Oh, well cream makes sense! I was picturing icky flakes XD


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> _We've been expecting you, Ms. Kitty. Right this way. _
> View attachment 116759
> 
> View attachment 116760
> ...


Ooh, an iced tea would be lovely~

Unsweetened with a lemon wedge, please? >w<


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 21, 2021)

*Raids treehouse and sprays Axe body spray everywhere*


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 21, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> *Raids treehouse and sprays Axe body spray everywhere*


Aha! 
You fell into my trap! 
In the UK, it's called Lynx! 
You just scent marked everything for me! 
IT'S ALL MINE


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 21, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Ooh, an iced tea would be lovely~
> 
> Unsweetened with a lemon wedge, please? >w<





Ramjet said:


> *Raids treehouse and sprays Axe body spray everywhere*



Why of course-- 
**Sirens blare and reports come flooding in. Displays show live footage of a wojak with a bowl of thuup**
Dear gods, how is he holding all of those things and spraying axe at the same time?!?!
I can't let this happen. 
Years ago they turned a man into chocolate and lured sugar-craving women into their doom. 
I will put a stop to this...



Spoiler


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Why of course--
> **Sirens blare and reports come flooding in. Displays show live footage of a wojak with a bowl of thuup**
> Dear gods, how is he holding all of those things and spraying axe at the same time?!?!
> I can't let this happen.
> ...



I don't wanna...

I want some tea!


----------



## ben909 (Jul 21, 2021)

slowly moves towards food as a dedenne

(wifi is still ofline, have plenty of cell data but it burns through battery fast)


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 21, 2021)

*Lowers down some tea*





Will this be enough? )8<​


----------



## Ramjet (Jul 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *Lowers down some tea*
> View attachment 116778
> 
> 
> Will this be enough? )8<​



Where's the cookies?
You can't have tea without dipping cookies!!!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 21, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Where's the cookies?
> You can't have tea without dipping cookies!!!
> 
> View attachment 116779



Fine, here! But only _two_! 






Mom The Government has only given so much to our budget this year.​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 21, 2021)

Don't give me that face, you got what you wanted, you *adorable monster!!!


----------



## ben909 (Jul 21, 2021)

installs dangling light bulb as a dedenne (still male dedenne)


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 21, 2021)

ben909 said:


> installs dangling light bulb as a dedenne (still male dedenne)


Huh. 
I mean, okay, if the chandelier wasn't enough for you. UnU


----------



## ben909 (Jul 21, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Huh.
> I mean, okay, if the chandelier wasn't enough for you. UnU


it was not electrical(the dedenne character i have  works with wireing)


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 22, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> Where's the cookies?
> You can't have tea without dipping cookies!!!
> 
> View attachment 116779


I ate thos food


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

Ello :')


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 26, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> Ello :')


*Rolls down the ladder* 

Welcome aboard! 8)


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

Yay!


----------



## Faustus (Nov 5, 2021)

Well, screw this then, I'm off down the Gentlemen's Club.

...

WTF? There aren't any gentlemen in here! Just a bunch of rabid hyaenas with poor wallet control and some skinny girls who are going to catch their deaths of cold! Where are the padded armchairs, the butlers, the stuffed fishing trophies and the gramophones?

I WANT PROPER GENTLEMEN'S CLUBS BACK!


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 5, 2021)

Faustus said:


> Well, screw this then, I'm off down the Gentlemen's Club.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Why not try the maid cafe down the road? owo


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 6, 2021)

*purrs in girl cat*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Nov 6, 2021)

Henlo ♡


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 6, 2021)

Is this now a cat girl treehouse?


----------



## Flamingo (Nov 6, 2021)

Occupy by force. Let's go boys.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 6, 2021)

*holding fire lighter*

If we can't have it, no-one can!


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 6, 2021)

Flamingo said:


> Occupy by force. Let's go boys.


I hope y'all got your cooties vaccines.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 6, 2021)

Girl?  A lighter?  Really?
*looks in her purse*
We got detangler, hair spray, mace, mouth spray, rubbin alcohol-no that's not so flammable- tampon -maybe with rubbing alcohol?  Maybe...- marker, money, keys, flashlight, -ooohhhh, paper - old business cards, foreign currency from years ago, makeup kit, tweezers, nail file, lingerie, glue, leatherman-

You know what?  Here's my purse.  Swing away!


----------



## Lenago (Nov 6, 2021)

*crashes my head through the floor*

Oooopff...i need to adjust that dang pogo stick...my head...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 6, 2021)

I just found in a side pocket candy, band-aids, Advil, wet wipe, Vaporub and midol.

Here's two Advil and a Midol, don't take tylenol.  Have some bandaids for the boo-boo and a mint.

*calmly pushes you back down the hole and pulls out leatherman for repairs while waving*


----------



## Lenago (Nov 6, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I just found in a side pocket candy, band-aids, Advil, wet wipe, Vaporub and midol.
> 
> Here's two Advil and a Midol, don't take tylenol.  Have some bandaids for the boo-boo and a mint.
> 
> *calmly pushes you back down the hole and pulls out leatherman for repairs while waving*


Thank youuuuuuuuu ow!....my head....ohhh the mint   *munches* yummy


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 6, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Girl?  A lighter?  Really?
> *looks in her purse*
> We got detangler, hair spray, mace, mouth spray, rubbin alcohol-no that's not so flammable- tampon -maybe with rubbing alcohol?  Maybe...- marker, money, keys, flashlight, -ooohhhh, paper - old business cards, foreign currency from years ago, makeup kit, tweezers, nail file, lingerie, glue, leatherman-
> 
> You know what?  Here's my purse.  Swing away!


I like the way you think


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 6, 2021)

Ooh, measuring tape on keys, handy.  Pens..... ahh! pencil!  wooden, no sharpener... ha! My mechanical pencil!  Remote....  remote?  *flicks on and off*, hmmph.  Oh, pet rabbit, right. 

Damn, forgot the hole. Need to repair hole not organize my bag.


----------



## Lenago (Nov 6, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ooh, measuring tape on keys, handy.  Pens..... ahh! pencil!  wooden, no sharpener... ha! My mechanical pencil!  Remote....  remote?  *flicks on and off*, hmmph.  Oh, pet rabbit, right.
> 
> Damn, forgot the hole. Need to repair hole not organize my bag.


*the remote on a spring trap and i smash my head against the floor making another hole*

Oooowwee....ooo my poor- have any more mints?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 6, 2021)

Nope, Biscuits has my purse.  But i can kiss the boo-boo with the best of them


----------



## Lenago (Nov 6, 2021)

Aww, dang that mint was so yummy, oh well, could you be a friend and push me down a bit? Stuck here again

*looks around* nice decorations  by the by


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 6, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Nope, Biscuits has my purse.  But i can kiss the boo-boo with the best of them


I do? 

_quietly hides purse_


----------



## Mossymossfox (Nov 6, 2021)

I’m late but I have cookies owo


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 6, 2021)

Mossymossfox said:


> I’m late but I have cookies owo


*Throws down rope ladder* 
Awesome! I just gave some to @Ramjet so we're low in supply!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 6, 2021)

lenago said:


> Aww, dang that mint was so yummy, oh well, could you be a friend and push me down a bit? Stuck here again
> 
> *looks around* nice decorations  by the by


Ooh, i have gum and M&Ms.  here have some Halloween candy.  still fixing that last hole.


----------



## Lenago (Nov 6, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Ooh, i have gum and M&Ms.  here have some Halloween candy.  still fixing that last hole.


Ohhh yumm they *looks at them upside down*

Oh this aint M&Ms   they are W&Ws


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 6, 2021)

lenago said:


> Ohhh yumm they *looks at them upside down*
> 
> Oh this aint M&Ms   they are W&Ws



_*Summons security to remove the threat from the premises* _


----------



## Lenago (Nov 6, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> _*Summons security to remove the threat from the premises* _


Ohhh wow, have you been hitting the gym?
You are JACKED!!

 *gets bonked down from the floor*


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 6, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> View attachment 116703
> 
> It's basically a birdhouse, but for humans!
> Hurry up gals, you need to get up before the boys get here!​


*puts on bra, and adopts a high pitch voice*

HEY SISTERS


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 6, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> *puts on bra, and adopts a high pitch voice*
> 
> HEY SISTERS


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 6, 2021)

Ok, first hole is probably fixed.  Time for ice cream


----------



## Flamingo (Nov 7, 2021)

We'll be back and in greater numbers.


----------



## ben909 (Nov 7, 2021)

(as a mushroom character)
"can i come in... mushrooms release spores... not any of that mammal stuff


----------



## Lenago (Nov 7, 2021)

*speaks from under the treehouse*

someone say ice cream?


----------



## ben909 (Nov 7, 2021)

*mushroom opens a potion stand to make things complicated*

won't help the mushroom people though


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


>


;w;

How could they have known ;w;

Was it my hair? *sigh*


----------



## ben909 (Nov 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> ;w;
> 
> How could they have known ;w;
> 
> Was it my hair? *sigh*


"not sure"


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 7, 2021)

ben909 said:


> *mushroom opens a potion stand to make things complicated*
> 
> won't help the mushroom people though


Oh get the mouse is gone.  
This mushroom will complement the with aesthetic though!

*Plucks and carries up*


----------



## ben909 (Nov 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Oh get the mouse is gone.
> This mushroom will complement the with aesthetic though!
> 
> *Plucks and carries up*


(mushroom character has legs and arms, and a mouth, but is still made of mushroom)
*is picked up*


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 7, 2021)

If they're calling Sand People, I'm calling The Armorer.  1800DRUIDIA.  Wow, that's a tragic number.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 7, 2021)

I wish I could hang with the girls ;w;

Is I not pretty enough ;w;


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 7, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I wish I could hang with the girls ;w;
> 
> Is I not pretty enough ;w;


You can always hang with us! 
Just not inside the treehouse.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## ben909 (Nov 8, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> I wish I could hang with the girls ;w;
> 
> Is I not pretty enough ;w;


cannot really help

has been picked up and brought inside somehow, is probably on chair or shelf

waits for legs to regrow


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 8, 2021)

*counts legs*


----------



## ben909 (Nov 8, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> *counts legs*


*mushroom has regrown 60% of leg mass* if thats what was being counted(2 more comments before it cam run around again)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 12, 2021)

Ok, fine.  Think you killing this for a week is probably enough, but I'm planting you in a dark hole.


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 20, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> *Throws down rope ladder*
> Awesome! I just gave some to @Ramjet so we're low in supply!



I'm still hungry though


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 20, 2021)

I have cheesecake!  Cherry, strawberry, blueberry....  donuts... 
I swear I'm trying not to get diabeetus


----------

